# My crossiants rose :)



## Samenderya (May 12, 2006)

hello guys, 
how are u ? oh i am so happy , first my yeast rose, then my dough rose... and then my crossiants rose heheh yuppy ....
i used the second recipe and took care with all the thing u guys had told me about the yeast, water , salt and sugar stuff.. u know the mistake was mine previously...they said warm water in the ingrediants and i warmed the water ,... but i live in a very warm cpountry , the temp here is 35 degree cesius and at times 40 degree... so u see normal water is considerably warm. this time si used thermometer and monitered the temp and u know what the yeast rose.. i mean it rose so much it got out of the small bowl !
i also used sugar water to dissolve yeast .. and finally in the end i stuffedmy criossants with cheese and jam !
they just tasted like the ones i hused to have in safeway when i was young.
my only problem was with the butter ... u see i told u its pretty hot here , and i don't hace any ac in the kitchen..so as soon as i take out the butter it starts melting and when i had to put the butter and flour frozen square slab in the dough and roll it out .. my butter ozzed out ...all creamy and melted ... how can i avoid that .
apart from that its great , now a couple of more times i need to practice and i would peefect it !
but it's all thanx to u guys... hey this forum rocks!

thank u , me love u guys sooo much 
Samenderya


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 12, 2006)

I am so glad that your croissants worked out, I am sooo envious!!  And you worked hard for it, you deserve a batch of delicious croissants, which you got, ooh hoo!!

It must be hard working in such a hot kitchen... can you take the kneading board to the room where a conditioner is, and do the work with the butter?  Or maybe you can keep the board in the fridge and chill the board itself, that may help keeping the butter colder and solider...


----------

